# Servlet starten



## padde479 (26. Aug 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Ich habe mir eine Klasse geschrieben, die ich jetzt mit dem Tomcat-Server testen möchte. Habe die Klasse fehlerfrei kompiliert und danach die .class-Datei nach /opt/tomcat/webapps/examOwn/WEB-INF/classes kopiert. Wenn ich mir dan Beipsiel nun anschauen möchte, gebe ich dazu in die Adresszeile meines Browsers folgendes ein:

http://localhost:8080/examOwn/MeinServlet

Dann bekomme ich aber die folgende Fehlermeldung

  The requested resource (/examOwn/RequestHandlingExample) is not available.

Was mache ich denn falsch?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Gumble (26. Aug 2005)

poste mal deine web.xml


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2005)

Habe dort keine web.xml. Ist die notwendig? Wenn ja, kannst Du mir eine Beispieldatei gben?


----------



## Gumble (26. Aug 2005)

im WEB-INF Verzeichnis muss der Deployment Descriptor sein: web.xml


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app >
   <servlet>
      <servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>     
     <servlet-class>packagename.classname</servlet-class>
   </servlet>
   <servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>myServlet</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>/serverme</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping> 
</web-app>
```

Es sollte genuegend HowTos im Netz geben - zumindest wirf mal ein Blick in Sun's j2ee Reference.


----------



## padde479 (26. Aug 2005)

Okay, ich habe mir jetzt folgende web.xml-Datei erstellt:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app 
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" 
    "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app >
 <servlet>
  <servlet-name>RequestHandlingExample</servlet-name>     
  <servlet-class>RequestHandlingExample</servlet-class>
 </servlet>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>RequestHandlingExample</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/examOwn/RequestHandlingExample</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Aber irgendwie wird mein Servlet immer noch nicht gestartet. Die Fehlermeldung lautet immer noch 





> The requested resource (/examOwn/RequestHandlingExample) is not available.


 Was ist denn falsch? Verstehe das irgendwie nicht ???:L


----------



## Gumble (26. Aug 2005)

das Servlet keinem Package zugeordnet?
oder doch, "examOwn" vielleicht? 
dann:  <servlet-class>examOwn.RequestHandlingExample</servlet-class> 

Fehleranalyse ist immer schwer - man braeuchte die komplette Webapp-Struktur (was im .war drinsteckt), den Trace vom Deployment-zeitpunkt, den Trace (inkl. StackTrace) vom Error, die ganzen Deskriptoren und die Sourcen natuerlich...
Bin da leider nicht so erfahren wie andere hier - selber ein Neuling mit j2ee und co


----------

